# EasyCap Video Capture for Windows 7



## Roquen (May 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if this hardware works on Windows 7 and if there are any drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So far all the Vista drivers I have tried worked on Win 7.


----------

